# Looking for a gynaecologist in Hong Kong



## alicohen (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi! I am moving to HK in a few days. I had started some treatment in the UK but must continue this in HK. Can anyone recommend a good Gynae please...or suggest where I should go to find one??


----------

